# Two part epoxy vs CA glue



## Ray Ostrow (Sep 11, 2011)

I've been using CA glue for a while. Someone told me about using two part epoxy for gluing the brass tubes into the wood. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 11, 2011)

Personally I think two part epoxy is a much better option. Early on I used Thick CA to glue tubes in. It would sometimes setup before I could get the tube positioned where I wanted it. I also had issues with the heat generated by turning losening the tubes.

Epoxy gives you longer working time but still sets up plenty fast so you can get right to turning.  my $.02


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 11, 2011)

Epoxy all the way.  Another great thing about the epoxy is that I will mix in a little paint with it when dealing with translucent blanks.


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 11, 2011)

I prefer epoxy over CA.  It takes a bit more work, but I've NEVER had it set up before I had the tube inserted all the way.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 11, 2011)

2 part epoxy is a worry free way to go,for blanks like pine cones and  soft woods, you would seal the inside's of the blanks with CA make sure its dry then glue to the brass tubes with 2 Pack Epoxy.


----------



## randywa (Sep 11, 2011)

I started using epoxy in March. The only failure I've had was most likely due to the guy in my shop talking on the phone instead of paying attention to what he was doing. I don't know if a normal person does it, but I set a little cup on my scales to measure the epoxy in to. Some one had told that a lot of 2 part mixes should be half and half by weight instead of volume. It works for me anyway.


----------



## pinelumber (Sep 11, 2011)

*Epoxy Over CA*

Epoxy, epoxy, epoxy, epoxy, epoxy, epoxy, epoxy.  Did I say Epoxy??



Dennis Epoxy,

Pine Lumber:bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## Leviblue (Sep 11, 2011)

Go with the epoxy and never look back!  I made the mistake this weekend of using the CA again for a tube.  Not going to say never, but I sure will be thinking twice on using CA for tubes again.
Epoxy seems to hold better for me and I have a longer working time.  I use the 5 minute stuff as I dont' glue many blanks up at once.


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 11, 2011)

I have been using only Epoxy for tube insertion for over a year now with zero failures due to the adhesive failing.  When I was using CA for tubing, the failure rate was close to 20%.  Sometimes from not enough CA in the hole and some from over heating the blank while turning.  Now I cot the inside of the hole with a thin coat of Epoxy nd the tube with another layer then insert the tube.  Usually, there will be a bit of Epoxy get into the tube but it can be cleaned with a craft knife and a brass brush.
Charles


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Sep 11, 2011)

It would appear that the conscientious is Epoxy....  I prefer 20 min epoxy.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Sep 11, 2011)

So, what type of paint would you use to color the epoxy and does it affect the dry time?  I have been making pens for a while and always used the thick CA but I'm willing to try it all so will get some epoxy I guess.
WB


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 11, 2011)

I have only ever used thick CA. Most issues are operator error. I have had a few glue failures, but I'm pretty happy with it overall.


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 11, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I have only ever used thick CA. Most issues are operator error. I have had a few glue failures, but I'm pretty happy with it overall.





Heretic!


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 12, 2011)

jbswearingen said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > I have only ever used thick CA. Most issues are operator error. I have had a few glue failures, but I'm pretty happy with it overall.
> ...



:biggrin:

I'm in with the CA crowd (one). Guess I'm a bit impatient. I usually only get a couple or three hours in the shop on the weekend. So, I don't have the luxury of waiting for epoxy to set. But, then again, it works for me, I don't have any failure rate that I can attribute to CA. Mostly operator error. Setting too fast is caused by old CA, I've only had that happen, maybe once or twice.


----------



## snyiper (Sep 12, 2011)

Epoxy I usually mix equal parts by eye. I also add paint to Translucent blanks I usually just use spray paint. Any faliures I had were operator not glue!!! I also use Gorillia glue if I have the luxury of longer time between turning I like the gap filling properties.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 12, 2011)

toolcrazy said:


> jbswearingen said:
> 
> 
> > Drstrangefart said:
> ...


 
You are so rushed you can't wait 5 mins? :biggrin:

My BIL when he uses the microwave always presses the same number ... 2:22 , 5:55 , 3:33  etc. because he says he doesn't have time to hit the other buttons! :biggrin:

Have to disagree with you about the CA setting too fast being a result of "old CA" .... it just DOES!  Don't get me wrong, I still use plenty of CA but save it for sealing the ends of pen blanks, finishing and stabilizing. 

But, like everything .... whatever works for YOU!!!


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 12, 2011)

toolcrazy said:


> jbswearingen said:
> 
> 
> > Drstrangefart said:
> ...




I hear ya.  I've used CA, and USUALLY get good results.  I've NEVER had epoxy fail, though, so I tend to use that.  I also have a toaster over in the shop I use to speed up the cure time if needed.


----------



## renowb (Sep 12, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Personally I think two part epoxy is a much better option. Early on I used Thick CA to glue tubes in. It would sometimes setup before I could get the tube positioned where I wanted it. I also had issues with the heat generated by turning losening the tubes.
> 
> Epoxy gives you longer working time but still sets up plenty fast so you can get right to turning. my $.02


 

Totally agree.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 12, 2011)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> It would appear that the conscientious is Epoxy....  I prefer 20 min epoxy.


I guess that I only thought that I was conscientious.

I'm firmly in the CA camp.  The problems that I've had with CA glue were all procedural.  Once I tweaked my methods, I've had no problems.


----------



## JimB (Sep 12, 2011)

I've only used thick CA. The only problems I've had were in the beginning when I either a) had poor coverage on the tube causing a failure or b) the tube got stuck part way in. It's been a long time since I've had either problem. 

Someday though I will give 2 part epoxy a try.


----------



## KenV (Sep 12, 2011)

Depends on your time horizion -   If you are after pens that last a long time, epoxy is less brittle over time and will tend to perform better when the pen is used for a long time.  Impacts from such things as dropping old CA pens allowed the opportunity to rework some.   Time is measured in years.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 12, 2011)

One wonders about all those pens with CA finishes.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 12, 2011)

Epoxy

During the 5 minute wait for the Epoxy to set I clean up the mess i made because I am apparently too dumb to use the syringe without making a mess.  Add in the high altitude air expansion on a new syringe and I am cleaning for a good 10 minutes so it is good and set by then. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRealSmith (Sep 12, 2011)

*best of both worlds*

I use thick CA on non wood.....and 2 part epoxy on wood..... Works for me


----------



## toyotaman (Sep 12, 2011)

I've used CA from day one. That's how I was taught to make them. So far I've never had a problem with them. I have never used or bought epoxy. I hear of alot of others using it but so far I've not been exposed. Maybe some day.


----------



## glwalker (Sep 12, 2011)

I use 5 min Epoxy.... love it.  I'm surprised no one has mentioned the importance of rough sanding the tubes prior to glueing them.  I think thats very important and it will reduce failure rate no matter what glue you use.


----------



## sgimbel (Sep 12, 2011)

I use epoxy when I need to color the glue.  Past that I use Gorilla glue, most of the time, CA when I'm in a rush.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 12, 2011)

*little known*



Ray Ostrow said:


> I've been using CA glue for a while. Someone told me about using two part epoxy for gluing the brass tubes into the wood. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


 
CA, or super glue, has super holding strength when pulling - it does not have great shear strength....I suspect there will be more tubes binding and breaking loose with CA than with epoxy I suspect it might occor more often when squaring than when turning. That comes from my model building phase you could pick up a car with a drop of CA as long as you lifted it straight up but give it a little push to the side and the bond would break.


----------



## moke (Sep 12, 2011)

Amen Smitty!!!  CA is a great product and great for a lot of uses, but IMHO I am in the epoxy camp.  I am very stubborn and went into the epoxy camp with splinters under my fingernails from the door jam! But now that I am there, I really like it.  I will not say I will never use CA for gluing tubes ever again, but for now I am happy with epoxy.

I discovered about a year ago a couple of things.  I drill all my blanks on the lathe and I was going too quick, and not getting a good clean inside to the hole.  I would reverse paint it, and when I inserted the tube with CA it would make "tracks"... further if I was not going to reverse paint it I have taken it right out of the chuck and glue in the tube with CA....Guess what...CA is effected in it's setup time by heat...as you know ther is plenty of heat inside a tube after drilling and I had tubes set up half way in, several times.

So now, I use a rat tail file after drilling the hole nice and smooth inside,  reverse paint twice, and put the tubes in with epoxy.  Further, the epoxy seems like it has a lubricant to it, so they go in easy.  I use plumbers putty to plug both ends and roll the tube in the epoxy to get good coverage....the down side is your hands get really messy and I don't think gloves help the situation.  I do 5 to 10 pens at once and clean my hands with acetone, and I don't live with CA on my fingers all the time.

I am not saying this is the best or the only way, just my way, that I came up with by listening to some of the great penmakers on this site.  I have just found the faster I go, the more problems I have.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 12, 2011)

*me too*



moke said:


> Amen Smitty!!! CA is a great product and great for a lot of uses, but IMHO I am in the epoxy camp. I am very stubborn and went into the epoxy camp with splinters under my fingernails from the door jam! But now that I am there, I really like it. I will not say I will never use CA for gluing tubes ever again, but for now I am happy with epoxy.
> 
> I discovered about a year ago a couple of things. I drill all my blanks on the lathe and I was going too quick, and not getting a good clean inside to the hole. I would reverse paint it, and when I inserted the tube with CA it would make "tracks"... further if I was not going to reverse paint it I have taken it right out of the chuck and glue in the tube with CA....Guess what...CA is effected in it's setup time by heat...as you know ther is plenty of heat inside a tube after drilling and I had tubes set up half way in, several times.
> 
> ...


 
I do mine pretty much the same.  I got the idea for the plumers putty here and what blessing - I sure owe the guy who mentioned that.


----------

